# Sacred Cottage : January 2014



## Mars Lander (Jan 15, 2014)

A Biscuits.

Sshhhh... and I were really looking forward to losing ourselves in the middle of nowhere to see this place and the middle of no where it was. Great thanks to AnthonyHolmes for the trail to follow.

We set of in my car which has hardly any clutch bite left, rendering the performance to that of a milk float, and going uphill made for pretty hair raising times. Throwing caution and clutches to the wind in light of the severe weather warnings our visit began as we went to...




sacred-cottage by Key Powt, on Flickr

After parking away a tad, we soon found ourselves in the UK's version of hill billy land, this was first noted when one of them had some rusty apparatus in the road. I was going to do a U-turn anyway, it seems though he wasn't about to move it anyhow.

Soon we are walking past some curious abodes and dogs running out to greet us, we pressed on with heads up, putting the attention of the locals behind us.

Then into the cavernesque cave that is the kitchen, so much to see and detail, if a little ramshackle




kitchen by Key Powt, on Flickr

Out of the kitchen and into this pretty ace room , it appears to be some kind of former art studio, it contained quite a lot differing articles, varnishes, gold leaf, books on religion and amongst other things crossbow arrows.




artroom by Key Powt, on Flickr

nearer to the window many items are covered in a rusty, orange dust of sorts.




artroom-close by Key Powt, on Flickr

moving back into the hallway away from this and the kitchen




kitchenlook-final by Key Powt, on Flickr

and to this quite different room in that its much more damp and decayed but like the rest of the house no chavvery a rare and delightful thing. Places that rot and age thru sheer time and weather elements are our favourite places.




yellowback by Key Powt, on Flickr

On the table an old press record and play tape recorder , I remember swapping one of them in the 80's for a Raleigh Grifter..good times and good swap I thought.




pressplay by Key Powt, on Flickr

Tucked away on a shelf on the other side a swathe of tin whistles. Who we wonder, used to live here , an artist, a musician , a teacher or maybe that Brendon fella from 'coachtrip'




flute by Key Powt, on Flickr

knock knock ....oh no.... oh it's ok, it's only me too...as well as.




knock-knock by Key Powt, on Flickr

its only quite a small place not much more than 2 up 2 down or maybe 3 up 3 down...




land by Key Powt, on Flickr

The bathroom arrangements have long gone south and offer only the most basic of amenities in which to enjoy one's ablutions 




bathroom by Key Powt, on Flickr

I have to stay this is one of the most stark and bleak bedrooms ever, the ceiling plaster and accompanying debris have almost rendered a corpse like decomposing blemish upon the bed. The air is thick with dampness and I get right in the corner to take this display of decay , the greenery growing from the wet fuelled walls is upon me.




sleep-over by Key Powt, on Flickr

Probably the most interesting room upstairs, is this other bedroom. Judging by the failing ceiling from the downstairs, yellow walled, tape recorder room. It would suggest to enter and have a closer look , would most certainly result in a foolhardy fall through of the most disastrous proportion.




beddy-byes-final by Key Powt, on Flickr

One last look in the random , Ian Fleming referenced art room and we make our way on and out.




cardsin by Key Powt, on Flickr

Bonus 360 pano shots action here...its like your standing there ffs! move the thing that moves your pointer to look around and be aghast.

http://fieldofview.com/flickr/?page=photos/[email protected]/11966624684&tags=sacred36

Thanks for looking around with us and remember all the world's a stage. Cheers 
​


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jan 15, 2014)

Nice set of shots mate, very interesting little place


----------



## krela (Jan 15, 2014)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Jan 15, 2014)

Amazing Looking Place Mate. Stunning Report. Love Your Shots.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 15, 2014)

Ace shots, fabtastic day and great shots as usual Mr Lander! I may just get a report up myself this month


----------



## andytheegg (Jan 15, 2014)

Awesome shots matey chops, the one with you at the door is ace!


----------



## Old No.13 (Jan 15, 2014)

absolutely stunning


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 15, 2014)

fandabbydoozle bambooozle! ace shots dave and write up as always,gorgeous lil treasure there . loved it


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 15, 2014)

Excellent pictures and write up, a fascinating glimpse into a really atmospheric location.


----------



## antonymes (Jan 15, 2014)

You've done the old girl proud sir. It's all in the detail. Get your batteries charged, I've got a courtesy car ready to pick you up in the morning. Got a damned special explore for you!


----------



## antonymes (Jan 15, 2014)

Sshhhh... said:


> Ace shots, fabtastic day and great shots as usual Mr Lander! I may just get a report up myself this month



Can't wait to see a report on Sacred from you Sshhh...


----------



## LittleOz (Jan 15, 2014)

Splendiferous! Was looking forward to seeing this one and you didn't disappoint.


----------



## skankypants (Jan 15, 2014)

What a cracker Mr L.....quality as per usual...


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 16, 2014)

Great report the panaramic views were brill,thanks for sharing.


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Jan 16, 2014)

Splendiful photos! loving the self portrait! win all over!


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 16, 2014)

*Eeeee... Ya fooker!! Bostin as always shagger!! Lovin that green manky bed... Well gloomy!! *


----------



## RichardH (Jan 16, 2014)

The crosses on the walls are in the Byzantine style. Those and the icons suggest that the previous occupant was an Orthodox Christian. Gold leaf is used heavily in iconography, as is varnish... I wonder if he or she was an iconographer.


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 17, 2014)

Really comprehensive write up and stunning photos as always mate


----------



## woodland pixie (Jan 17, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful!! And all intense creatives should have a stash of crossbow arrows ready...get the hell out!! I'm creating!!!


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Jan 17, 2014)

Fabulous, another interesting and polished report, as we have come to expect of you Mars!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 17, 2014)

woodland pixie said:


> Absolutely beautiful!! And all intense creatives should have a stash of crossbow arrows ready...get the hell out!! I'm creating!!!



Just to be pedantic; a crossbow fires 'Bolts' not arrows. There was a quiver of target arrows, fired by a long or recurved bow, in this place at one time - now it seems there is only one remaining on view, posed in an arty or should that be 'farty' fashion in the window reveal.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 17, 2014)

Old "Farty" haha


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 17, 2014)

antonymes said:


> Can't wait to see a report on Sacred from you Sshhh...



Thankyou Mr. Hopefully I will get around to one sometime soon


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 17, 2014)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Just to be pedantic; a crossbow fires 'Bolts' not arrows. There was a quiver of target arrows, fired by a long or recurved bow, in this place at one time - now it seems there is only one remaining on view, posed in an arty or should that be 'farty' fashion in the window reveal.



Hmmm, 'farty' fashion, sound a little arsey


----------



## andytheegg (Jan 17, 2014)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Just to be pedantic; a crossbow fires 'Bolts' not arrows. There was a quiver of target arrows, fired by a long or recurved bow, in this place at one time - now it seems there is only one remaining on view, posed in an arty or should that be 'farty' fashion in the window reveal.



There's pedantic and then there's taking the word "pedantic" and pissing it off a cliff of sarcasm into an ocean of piss-takes. But hey-ho each to their own I suppose.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 17, 2014)

andytheegg said:


> There's pedantic and then there's taking the word "pedantic" and pissing it off a cliff of sarcasm into an ocean of piss-takes. But hey-ho each to their own I suppose.



Cheers Andy, but there's always gonna be ONE or so, if there wasn't there'd be no one to contrast the goodies too  haha


----------



## andytheegg (Jan 17, 2014)

Mars Lander said:


> Cheers Andy, but there's always gonna be ONE or so, if there wasn't there'd be no one to contrast the goodies too  haha



Ah very true Mr Lander. Can't have the smooth without the rough.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jan 18, 2014)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Just to be pedantic; a crossbow fires 'Bolts' not arrows. There was a quiver of target arrows, fired by a long or recurved bow, in this place at one time - now it seems there is only one remaining on view, posed in an arty or should that be 'farty' fashion in the window reveal.



I think he has a point  .


----------



## fannyadams (Jan 18, 2014)

How marvellous! Fascinating as always. Agree with your observations on that first bedroom.....I've seen a few student gaffs like that, back in the day


----------



## kriegaffe9 (Jan 18, 2014)

great write up and shots Mr Lander. your photos are are joy to behold and your use of the English language is exquisite


----------



## Potter (Jan 19, 2014)

Very unusual looking place. I wonder what's on those video tapes?


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 22, 2014)

Potter said:


> Very unusual looking place. I wonder what's on those video tapes?



Am not sure they'd even play . Probaby anything that was on tv in the 80's and early 90's could be on them


----------



## krela (Jan 22, 2014)

Mars Lander said:


> Am not sure they'd even play . Probaby anything that was on tv in the 80's and early 90's could be on them



Awww man, there could be some quality Noels House Party on them then...


----------



## mookster (Jan 22, 2014)

Potter said:


> Very unusual looking place. I wonder what's on those video tapes?



A whole lot of pornography


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 22, 2014)

Awesome write up and awesome photos. Really like these. Also, that shot of you at the window, creepy! I love it.


----------



## woodland pixie (Jan 28, 2014)

Bolts...arrows....as long as people leave me alone to make stuff they can live  I'd love this house, a little sweep and all good


----------

